# SSBB Mafia Day 3



## Ether's Bane (Mar 20, 2010)

_At the headcount, everyone was present. Incredibly, the Mafia had failed for a third consecutive night. However, this meant that there were still not many clues._

*Nobody died.*

You have two days.

Also, I think this is the first Mafia game here that the Mafia has failed for three nights in a row.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 20, 2010)

Alright. About time I posted in here. And what a way to make a post.

I'm going to reveal my role. Once you have all, chatted and thought of possible suspects, I'll tell you who i believe it is...no. Who I _know _it is.

*sits back* Do hurry. And if you'd like, you can guess who I am if you want. I kinda made it clear.


----------



## Grass King (Mar 20, 2010)

I also believe, thanks to my power, I know who the head honcho of the Mafia is. Thus ...

*I nominate Blastoise*


----------



## Sylph (Mar 20, 2010)

Grass King said:


> I also believe, thanks to my power, I know who the head honcho of the Mafia is. Thus ...
> 
> *I nominate Blastoise*


And what is that based upon? What are your facts, and why do you believe that Blastoise is Mafia.

...yes, I'm trying to start a discussion.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 20, 2010)

The problem here is that both Moony and Grass King seem to be suggesting that they're Snake, meaning that one of the two is a liar.

Really, if one of you is Snake, then please do reveal who you tracked each night. It would be much more helpful that way.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm Snake. That's why I'm wondering how Grass King here knows who the Mafia leader is.

Well, since it seems that this is my chance to nominate someone, I'll reveal who I tracked the night before and found them to be Mafia.

*I Nominate Zora*

...as for who I tracked. I tracked FMC, Sable, and Zora.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, what did you get when you tracked FMC and Sable? If your results are accurate, then we'll have figured out who they are.

...wait, maybe Zora is the alien! Bowser shows up as Mafia if tracked, iirc, and there's been no night action...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, Moony. What if I AM the alien? Where is the proof that you ARE Snake and not Mafia yourself, hmmmm? You seem awfully suspicious just coming out and claiming that you're Snake all of a sudden.

*I'm nominating Moony.*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 20, 2010)

> I also believe, thanks to my power, I know who the head honcho of the  Mafia is. Thus ...
> 
> *I nominate Blastoise*


He is a dirty, dirty liar. And also very clever for saying something that I can't disprove, but whatever.

*I nominate Grass King*, because I can't have people spreading lies about me.


----------



## Sylph (Mar 20, 2010)

They both came up as Innocent. Though I have beliefs that Bowser is activated, what are the chances I would find him on the third night?

I've been upfront with my Role. And why would I -say- I was Snake to throw you off of me? Yes, yes, the obvious one would be "So we would believe you and you can live to kill again" But really. If that was the case, why would i be this blunt about it?

If you wish to kill me for telling you my role, then kill me. But you'll never know if I was right or wrong unless you take that chance. The choice is yours.


----------



## Grass King (Mar 20, 2010)

I said 'I believe I know who the Mafia leader is'. On other words I think, Blastoise might be the leader.

I'm Mr. Game and Watch, and I can stop a player's night action, so I thought that since I stopped Blastoise last night, and there was no kill, that Blastoise might be head of the mafia. Since moon-panther claims to know better...

*I retract my nomination of Blastoise*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, okay, I *retract my nomination of Grass King*.

I'm sorry, but I'm easy to offend.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 20, 2010)

Well then.

Grass King, that's very faulty logic; for all you know Blastoise didn't make a night action at all.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 21, 2010)

Okay, people are claiming to have certain roles.  There are a couple of such suspicious characters.  Just because what they claim is logical, it doesn't mean it's true.  For all we know, both of of them could be Mafia, and working together.  *I renominate Grass King*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 22, 2010)

Poll's up. 24 hours.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 23, 2010)

_Zora of Termina was lead to the scaffold, following moon-panther's "Mafia" callout. So, she was duly executed. The townspeople breathed a sigh of relief, for...
_
*Zora of Termina is dead. She was Mafia.*

Send in those night actions!


----------

